# Bartlett Pear Bowl



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is a Bartlett Pear Bowl with Turquoise inlay.It has a Danish oil finish.The stopper is from a star fruit stick with an ebony segment.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Both look great!

That is a serious inlay fill.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Both look great!
> 
> That is a serious inlay fill.


What Bill said.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

John, those are very nice. It is amazing to be able to watch a turner that never saw a lathe, never had any wood working classes and see them become a really great woodturner. I am very proud of you and your ability... Keep turning.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Those are really nice!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice job, congrats!


----------

